# Lance --now my angel boy



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

May 4th we had to say goodbye to Lance.
My "handsome man" came to live with us over 6 years ago at the age of almost 6.
He turned 12 this Feb and has been losing some muscle mass and just on a downward decline.
He had what I think was a stroke, he seemed to recover but had bad balance and at 95 pounds, I couldn't carry him if needed.
I felt his quality of life had left, I was up many nights with him prior to the event.
I used an animal communicator and she said he was waiting for me to be okay with him leaving.
That was the little push I needed to know to decide it was time. 
He had tons of treats: cheese, peanut butter and raw marrow bone, homemade jerky, lots of hugs and kisses.








So with my husband, and Jazzy (Jasmine) around him, our good friend, who is a vet tech, got the ok, and we did this at home where he was most comfortable.
I hugged and whispered in his ear, "Thanks for being part of my life" and he took his last breath and left us.
I miss him so, but but know I did right by him.
Miss ya big guy!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lance was a very lucky boy to have a family that loved him enough to let him go. He was a beautiful boy! How special he must have been to be with you for 12 yrs. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Many of us know the feelings you are going through, it gets better with time, but you never forget. I really liked the " Thanks for being part of my life", Lance RIP.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The love that you have shown Lance is amazing. You put him before yourself and made sure that he left this world in a bubble of your love without pain. It was a great and very unselfish gift. And, I know, one of the most difficult gifts to give. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Lance.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Lance


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Lance. 

Godspeed precious boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I remember when Lance came into your lives. So sorry it was his time to say good-bye.

RIP handsome boy!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lance was a beautiful boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Lance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lance*



Karen2 said:


> May 4th we had to say goodbye to Lance.
> My "handsome man" came to live with us over 6 years ago at the age of almost 6.
> He turned 12 this Feb and has been losing some muscle mass and just on a downward decline.
> He had what I think was a stroke, he seemed to recover but had bad balance and at 95 pounds, I couldn't carry him if needed.
> ...


Karen: It broke my heart to read about your sweet Lance, but I KNOW you did RIGHT by him. My heart always has a VERY SPECIAL place for adopted/rescued dogs, and I know that Lance was so loved by all of you! I added Lance to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your Lance crossing the bridge. Your description of how you cared for and loved Lance in his final days is Picture Perfect. I am sure you feel Lucky to have had Lance in your life. I know Lance feels the same way about you. I hope time makes you feel better soon.

Godpspeed to Lance

dlm ny country


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I just saw this, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your handsome man Lance  . There is never enough time. May your memories bring you some comfort during this time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Lance. I know those 6 years you had together are so precious for both of you. It is never enough time with our goldens. He left you with many memories and hope with time those beautiful memories soften the pain of the loss. Hugs.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Today, I pulled out of storage all the toys that Lance and Sierra had, washed everything so Jazzy can start fresh with "some new to her" toys.
The bedding I'm still deciding what to keep, but washing everything for now.
Jazzy normally sleeps in the bedroom, so I'm not sure what she needs at this point.

When Sierra died, I took her favorite toys and did a little ceremony for myself and burned them.
I will do the same with Lance's his favorite Kong, stuffed lion that he picked out himself, and his green teddy bear that he brought with him when he came to us.
I'll take some of toys to the dog park to pass out, so they get some new owners instead of sitting in a box.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

It is never easy letting them go. Sending you and your family prayers as you walk this path. Rest in peace sweet Lance.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Setting our precious souls free is the most difficult act of love we ever have to give, while our hearts are torn to shreds.

I am sure that Lance knows and knew how much you loved him. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that in time the tears will become less and be replaced with smiles remembering all the special memories you both made.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was a very handsome man. I am so sorry for your loss and I know how bad your heart is broken. That decision is so hard to make, but when we make it, we do it for the dog we love so much. When we hang onto them when they are in pain and their quality of life is poor, we are keeping them for ourselves.


I had to make that decision on Aug. 13,2014 with my 13+ year old golden girl, Honey. She never had arthritis, could run and spin and jump and play up until two weeks before he death, Lymphoma was the diagnosis and we only had her two more weeks. And then just 1 month and 10 days later, Sept. 23, we had to do it again with 7 year old Great Pyrenees--hemagiosarcoma and he was bleeding out and nothing could be done for him. Oct. 14, 2016, I had to let my almost 12 year old golden girl, Sophie go, again hemangiosarcoma. Always so hard, many tears, but knew I was doing the right thing. Just as you did.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, I had a strange day today.
Lance's former owner contacted me about Lance.
He hadn't talked to us in 2+ years, then today he does.
I had to tell him what happened, I thought I was handling Lance's passing well, but apparently not.
I have cried so much today.
I sure miss him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending warm thoughts your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

